# Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19



## Hyper@FFM (11. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane Ende diesen Jahres den Kauf eines Smartliner Fisher 19 als Angelboot. Die Details zum Boot unter dem folgenden Link:

http://www.boote-lingroen.de/smartliner_fisher.php

Ich habe Positives über dieses Boot gelesen, es steht allerdings noch eine vor Ort Besichtigung beim Händler an. Da hier teilweise echte Experten unterwegs sind, dachte ich, ich hole mir mal Rat ein.

Meine Fragen an euch:


Wer von euch hat bereits eigene Erfahrungen mit diesem Boot? Wie sehen diese aus?
Wie würdet ihr euch dieses Boot konfigurieren, wenn ihr die freie Wahl hättet? Einsatzgebiete sind der Rhein sowie große Binnenseen.
Bereits vorhanden ist ein Helix 9 SI und DI Echolot, welches ich definitiv auf dem Boot zum Einsatz bringen werde. Habt ihr Hinweise zur Gebermontage damit die Nutzung von SI möglich ist?
Ist das Boot mit der Maximalmotorisierung (80PS Außenborder) und einem dann bestehenden Gesamtgewicht von ca. 900kg noch sinnvoll für eine Fahrt in den Urlaub slippbar/ transportierbar?
Welche Empfehlungen für einen Trailer habt ihr für dieses Boot für mich?

Gibt es aus eurer Sicht vergleichbare Boote auf die ich noch nicht aufmerksam wurde?

Für jede Antwort bin ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## newmie2205 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Sorry wenn ich das so knallhart sagen muss. 

Aber so ein Boot mit einer Maximalmotorisierung von 80 PS... Das heisst für mich: "das Ding ist Schrott, weil es mit 130PS auseinanderfällt"... Spricht nicht für Qualität... Fahrbereit mit 2-3 Leuten bringt das Ding vielleicht 1400-1500kg auf die Waage... Das reicht vielleicht um ins Gleiten zu kommen, aber insgesamt find ich persönlich es bisschen dürftig...

Hol dir lieber ein gscheides Polen-Boot (die wissen häufig, wie man Boote baut!) und nicht so ein China-Boot.


----------



## Hyper@FFM (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*



newmie2205 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich das so knallhart sagen muss.
> 
> Aber so ein Boot mit einer Maximalmotorisierung von 80 PS... Das heisst für mich: "das Ding ist Schrott, weil es mit 130PS auseinanderfällt"... Spricht nicht für Qualität... Fahrbereit mit 2-3 Leuten bringt das Ding vielleicht 1400-1500kg auf die Waage... Das reicht vielleicht um ins Gleiten zu kommen, aber insgesamt find ich persönlich es bisschen dürftig...
> 
> Hol dir lieber ein gscheides Polen-Boot (die wissen häufig, wie man Boote baut!) und nicht so ein China-Boot.



Sorry, wenn ich es so hart sagen muss, aber dieser Kommentar hilft null weiter.
1. Es ist ein Polenboot. Check gerne mal den folgenden Test: http://yachtfotograf.de/2016/04/17/smartliner-fisher-im-test/ . Offensichtlich passt die Qualität,  auch wenn bei der Motorisierung mehr wünschenswert wäre.
2. Du nennst keine einzige Alternative.


----------



## Stoney0066 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Smartliner ist ein Chinesischer Hersteller und die Aluboote von denen werden auch dort produziert! Von dem her hätte ich auch drauf geschlossen, dass die GFK Boote auch dort herkommen! Ok, in dem Text steht was anderes...

Ich (und auch newmie2205) können ein bisschen die Qualität der Aluboote von Smartliner beurteilen (besitzen bzw. besaßen beide eins) und die ist jetzt nicht grad der ultimative Kracher... Gut verarbeitet wie ich finde, aber z.B. keinerlei Verstrebungen im Boden, kein stabilisiertes Seitenblech, etc. wie bei anderen Herstellern.

Dafür ist der Preis sehr günstig im Vergleich zu anderen Booten. 

Ob man von den Alubooten jetzt auf die GFK Boote schließen kann weiß ich nicht, aber evtl. ist es da auch nicht viel besser...

Ich persönlich würde mir glaub kein Smartliner (Alu) mehr kaufen!


----------



## newmie2205 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*



Hyper@FFM schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich es so hart sagen muss, aber dieser Kommentar hilft null weiter.
> 1. Es ist ein Polenboot. Check gerne mal den folgenden Test: http://yachtfotograf.de/2016/04/17/smartliner-fisher-im-test/ . Offensichtlich passt die Qualität,  auch wenn bei der Motorisierung mehr wünschenswert wäre.
> 2. Du nennst keine einzige Alternative.



Ok, es ist wohl nicht aus China, Smartliner Aluboot kommen aus China, deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen.

ABER: 

ich bleibe dabei, ein Boot solcher Größe, wessen Spiegel nur 80PS verträgt (das ist ein schlechter Scherz), ist mMn kein Boot von guter Qualität, da können Magazine schreiben was sie wollen. (du weisst aber schon, dass Berichte meist nicht unabhängig geschrieben werden oder ? ;-) )

Ich habe keine Zeit, die Alternativen raus zu suchen, das Web ist groß genug.
Wenn du nicht ständig ein Dach über dem Kopf haben musst, schau dir mal Prins Boote an. Die sind qualitativ sehr gut.

Ich wollte dir lediglich meine Meinung sagen, war ja auch erwünscht. Meine Meinung kennst du nun.

Nix für Ungut ;-) Vielleicht irre ich mich ja, oder auch nicht...


----------



## Krüger82 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Ich habe mir das Smartliner auf der hanseboot auf dem Stand von Lingrön angesehen und ich finde es sehr gelungen! Es ist recht einfach und simpel gehalten,aber wirkt nicht schrottig! Falls mein Quicksilver mal weg soll ist das smartliner für mich ne echte Alternative.


----------



## Hyper@FFM (12. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Smartliner auf der hanseboot auf dem Stand von Lingrön angesehen und ich finde es sehr gelungen! Es ist recht einfach und simpel gehalten,aber wirkt nicht schrottig! Falls mein Quicksilver mal weg soll ist das smartliner für mich ne echte Alternative.



Danke dir. Hatte es leider nicht zur Messe geschafft und in absehbarer Zeit treten die beiden Händler nicht mehr auf ner Messe auf. Werde mir das Boot also direkt beim Händler ansehen.

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

ich hab ein 19 Fuss Aluboot, dass wiegt 600kg leer und ohne Motor. Nur 100kg mehr für ein GFK-Boot mit Aufbau macht mich schon etwas stutzig, ebenso wie die 80 PS max Angabe... 

Ich hab 80PS an meinem hängen, 70ist empfohlenes Minimum. Mit 80 läuft es gut, beim nächsten Mal würde ich gleich die 500 Euros mehr für einen 90iger ausgeben. Bei mir liegt aber auch der gleiche Typ mit 115 und eins mit 140 PS, dh 80PS als Maximum machen mich wirklich nachdenklich!


----------



## Seele (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Also ich hatte im Urlaub diverse Smartliner und war eigentlich schon zufrieden. "Gerade ins Gleiten kommen" ist ein völliger Schwachsinn. Die kommen locker ins Gleiten bei den PS Zahlen und Schrott ist es sicher keiner. 
Mir gefällts, auch wenns sicher bessere Boote gibt zum doppelten Kurs aber. What you pay is what you get.


----------



## Hyper@FFM (13. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*



Seele schrieb:


> Also ich hatte im Urlaub diverse Smartliner und war eigentlich schon zufrieden. "Gerade ins Gleiten kommen" ist ein völliger Schwachsinn. Die kommen locker ins Gleiten bei den PS Zahlen und Schrott ist es sicher keiner.
> Mir gefällts, auch wenns sicher bessere Boote gibt zum doppelten Kurs aber. What you pay is what you get.



Vielen Dank! Hast du vielleicht eine Empfehlung für eine teurere Option?

Grüße

Philipp


----------



## Krüger82 (15. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Der Junior Chef sagte uns wir sollten mal nach Barth an die bodden kommen. Die verchartern das smartliner. Man kann das sicher auch so Probe fahren,aber ein härtetest über ein Wochenende und dazu noch schön ne runde fischen ??? Das hat doch was!
Da kann man das ganze auf Herz und Nieren testen.


----------



## Frank (20. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Hallo,

ich stand vor 3 Jahren auch vor dieser Kaufentscheidung.
Ich habe mich dann aber für ein Admiral Tuna 560 mit dem neuen 70 PS Suzuki Motor entschieden.
Seit 3 Jahren fahre ich damit zum Angeln und Baden. 
Große Seen und die Ostsee ist das Haupteinsatzgebiet.
Ich habe dazu auch eine kleine Trollingausrüstung und war damit schon sehr erfolgreich beim Lachsangeln vor Rügen.
Das Boot ist schön trailerbar und hat eine sehr hohe Bordwand.
Im Netz gibt es auch ein schönes Video vom Tuna 560. Es gibt auch noch das Tuna 660. Das muss aber nicht sein.
Und die Halbkajüte möchte ich einfach nicht missen.
Den passenden Trailer von Heku habe ich dann noch mit einer guten elektrischen Winde mit Funkbedienung ergänzt und bessere Rollen montiert, damit ich das Boot alleine in 5 Minuten auf- und abladen kann.


----------



## Chips (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Hallo, habe das Smartliner 19 in der Cuddy Version und hier mal mei Resüme aus demletzten Jahr vom Naffen Board einkopiert:

Hallo,

bin wieder aus Norge zurück und wollte mal über meine Erfahrungen mit dem Smartliner 19 Cuddy 
berichten.

Das Boot liegt sehr stabil im Wasser. 2 Personen gleichzeitig beim Fischanlanden über die Reling gebeugt,
kein Problem. Das Boot schaukelt auch kaum auf in den Wellen bzw. beruhigt sich sehr schnell.

Die Schlupf-Kajüte bietet optimalen Schutz vor Fahrtwind und Spritzwasser. Es sind 3 große Stauräume vorn
und man hat viel Platz das Angelgerödel trocken unterzubringen.
Es ist auch Platz genug mal zu zweit oder dritt mal einen Schauer auszusitzen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Ergonomie für Fahrer und Beifahrer geht in Ordnung, die Sitze lassen sich längs verschieben.
Als nächstes wird ein Drehteller drunter gesetzt, im moment habe ich nur die Verschluss zum abnehmen
aufgedreht damit der Sitz sich dreht, aber das ist nicht so optimal.

4 Rutenhalter sind inklusive, einen 3-er Halter habe ich noch angebaut, weitere werden noch folgen.
Besonders solche wo man die Rute auch mal seitlich ablegen kann zum schleppen usw.

Die Ablage auf dem Steuerstand ist nicht gerade groß, aber 2 Geräte (Echo und GPS) haben Platz gefunden. 

Das Fahrverhalten: mit der welle kein Problem, aber gegen die Welle und seitlich zur Welle muss man
ab 3 Windstärken doch sehr mit dem Gas zurück.
Durch den relativ flachen Boden "knallt" es dann sehr schnell, da hatte ich mir bei der Größe
mehr von versprochen.
Der Rumpf ist halt mehr für Seitenstabilität und leichtes Gleiten ausgelegt als für Rauwassertauglichkeit.

Jetzt weiss ich warum Sie das Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnoyMbdeCg4
mit Musik unterlegt haben, damit man das Knallen des Rumpfes und die Schreie der Crew nicht hört
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Als Motor hatte ich mir einen 70 PS Suzuki ausgesucht.
Im nachhinein muss ich sagen ein 50/60PS hätten auch ausgereicht, wenn man nicht ständig mit
mehr als 3 bis 4 Personen fährt.
Der Vorteil an der großen Maschine ist natürlich die Beschleunigung, die Laufruhe und der Motor muss nicht
so hoch gedreht werden.

Ab ca. 2800 U/min kommt er (mit 2 Personen+ Gerödel) ins Halbgleiten, ab ca. 3500 U/min ins Vollgleiten.
Bei ruhiger See hat sich der Bereich von 3800-4200 U/min mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 30-35 km/h
als optimale und verbrauchsgünstige (8-10l die Stunde) Marschfahrt ergeben.

Mit dem Motor bin ich ganz zufrieden, ist grad zur Erstinspektion. Sind im Urlaub 22h gefahren.
Einzig nach 10 Betriebsstunden ging die Motortrimmung nach unten nicht mehr am Schalthebel, nach
oben gings noch, für runter musste man den Schalter am motor selber bemühen.

Was allerdings am Motor total *Nervt*, wenn man die Zündung auf "on" Stellt um den Motor
zu starten ertönt immer ein *2 Sekunden langer, echt lauter und nerviger Warnsummer*,
echt zum (=)).

Habe denen in der Werkstatt mitgegeben das Sie das mal abstellen sollen, wenn irgendwie möglich.

Als Trailer habe ich einen 1500kg Brenderup mit Superrollen, vom slippen  her okay, geichtsmässig auch ausreichend aber die Größe und Art passt  nicht für das Boot.
Werde ihn demnächst gegen einen 1800 kg Brenderup tauschen, der ist breiter und länger
und die Achse lässt sich besser verschieben.

So das wars erstmal.

Ach so geangelt haben wir auch schön, waren in Bud nähe Molde.
Viele schöne dorsche und einen Kveite an der Spinnrute mit 40g Twister
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chips


----------



## Chips (25. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Hier kannst du den Tread im Nachbarforum nachlesen:

https://www.norwegen-angelforum.de/threads/smartliner-19-cabin-oder-admiral-tuna-560.52475/

Nach 2 Jahren Smartlinerpraxis kann ich dir sagen das der Rumpf für deine Fahrgebiete Flüsse/Seen schon o.k. ist.
Sehr Seitenstabil.

Wenn du noch Fragen hast, nur zu.

Chips


----------



## Chips (26. April 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Hier kannst du deinen Favoriten probefahren,
kann ich vor einem Kauf nur empfehlen.

http://www.ferieninfehmarnsund.de/elsa.html

Wenn du eine vergleichbare "Telefonzelle" suchst,
gibt es nicht so viel Auswahl.

Spontan fällt mir Guymarine Antioche ein, ab 5m Größe
zu haben.
https://www.argus-marine.com/annonces.html?q=guymarine+antioche+550+chalutier

oder du schaust bei Quicksilver.

Chips


----------



## Hyper@FFM (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*



Chips schrieb:


> Hier kannst du deinen Favoriten probefahren,
> kann ich vor einem Kauf nur empfehlen.
> 
> http://www.ferieninfehmarnsund.de/elsa.html
> ...



Vielen Dank für die vielen Informationen. Das hat sehr weitergeholfen.


----------



## Lucky-Fish.eu (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Nachdem ich 2013/14 für unsere Anlage einige smartliner Aluboote importiert habe, hat ein Freund von mir in Loftahammar den Import der Marke für ganz Schweden übernommen - sowohl der Alu- als auch der Kunststoffboote - und mittlerweile mit gutem Erfolg beide Varianten verkauft.

Die Aluboote kommen aus China, einen Erfahrungsbericht dazu hatte ich schon mal reingesetzt, die Kunststoffboote aus Polen.
Eine max Motorisierung von 80 PS ist für ein solches Boot völlig normal, es gibt andere Boote wie z.B. die Crescent Hanö mit 5,50 m Länge die bis max 60 PS ausgelegt sind. Die Motorisierung ist abhängig vom Rumpf. 
Trailerbar ist ein solches Boot - mit Motor unter 1000 kg - ohne Probleme über weitere Strecken, also auch in Urlaub.
Natürlich nicht mit einem Fiat 500.
Den Trailer würde ich unabhängig vom Boot immer eine Nummer größer wählen - also z.B. ein Modell das 1.500 kg Zuladung hat.

Ich kenne einige Eigentümer von smartliner Kunststoffbooten mit und ohne Kabine die sowohl 19 als auch 21 Fuß Varianten
 haben und damit sehr zufrieden sind. Der Preis scheint angemessen zu sein.
Natürlich gibt es Boote die reichhaltiger ausgestattet sind, aber die kosten eben auch mehr.
Daß die Boote bei uns meistens von Leuten gefahren werden die permanent auf den Inseln wohnen und nicht nur von Sommerhausbesitzern ist nicht unbedingt ein schlechtes Zeichen und hat den Verkauf weiter beflügelt.

Mit dem Boot kannst Du problemlos auf großen Seen und auch in küstennaheen Gewässern angeln. #6

Viel Spaß damit! #h#h


----------



## ThomasK (18. September 2017)

*AW: Kauf Smartliner Fisher 19*

Wenn noch von Interresse

Habe ein Smartliner 525 hier bei einem Händler neu gekauft und kann sagen

Man muss lang suchen bis mein ein GFK Boot findet welches so gut gebaut ist 
Zu diesem Preis,  die besten GFK Boote dieser Größe werden in Europa in Polen gebaut, Bessere in den USA aber erheblich teurer.
Meins hat mittig ne kleine Schlupfkabine hier lagern meine div. Angelsachen und ist unendlich praktisch. Denke dass ich auf 1000 kg komme mit Motoren und Batterien Sprit und Besatzung fährt 50km/h mit 2 Personen.(60ps Merc)
Sicherlich muss man überlegen und auch sein Fahrgebiet einbeziehen aber mit einem kleinen Lund oder Markraft würde ich nicht von Barth 20 km fahren vor die Küste von Rügen sind klasse Boote ohne jede Frage.
Als erstes soll man überlegen ob man viel zum Boot schleppen will ob man bequem sitzen will und wieviel Tröt man jeden Tag so braucht und ob für diesen Tröt noch Platz ist auch an Ersatzklamottensollte man denken. ICh war nah dran habe mir unendlich viele Boote angesehen und dann nach einem Blick in meinem Ausweis entschieden kein ideales Angelboot zu kaufen sondern ein Sinnvolles. Mfg Thomas     PS bei mir steht Max 90 PS 6 Personen


----------

